# New Arrivals



## CherylL (Mar 14, 2020)

My attempt at a little humor amid the news.  Stay safe!

1.  twins



 
2.  meet and greet


 

3.


 
4.


 
5. As I was picking up Quincy decided this was a good place to nap


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice set......


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 15, 2020)

LOL but they grow up so fast into paper towels


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 15, 2020)

Once apon a time in a land where there were toilet rolls


----------



## CherylL (Mar 15, 2020)

Woodsman said:


> LOL but they grow up so fast into paper towels



They sure do grow up too fast!


----------



## PJM (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2020)

Funny stufff, matches the times.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2020)

At the movies, just minutes ago...


----------



## CherylL (Mar 15, 2020)

I think Starbucks stopped refills last week and others have followed suit.  Stay safe!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 17, 2020)

Now I know why people are hording all the toilet paper, to have fun while avoiding the flu ... I mean, "THE VIRUS!"

Nice set.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 17, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Now I know why people are hording all the toilet paper, to have fun while avoiding the flu ... I mean, "THE VIRUS!"
> 
> Nice set.


 
Lol no hoarding here.  I told husband to safe the newspaper for emergencies!  Stay safe.


----------

